# Looking for a Trainer in NC



## NCMama2019 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi my wonderful community! I am a newish GM mama. I’m in love and I love my boy. He is all shepherd - which is what I want, but not everyone understands their behavior and their ways. He is a rescue, I paid $4 to rescue him out of a shelter. Can y’all believe that? See below for a picture of him. I need help y’all. I am having a baby in March. I currently have two toddlers who are his WORLD!!! He thinks he is their daddy, lol. Anyway - he won’t let visitors like family in the house to play with the children, which I understand but my husband hates. He guards my children lives like their is no tomorrow. I just need to find a trainer to get him in shape before my baby comes in March. Does anyone know of legit trainers in the NC area? He is so smart, and so intelligent, I just need the icing on the cake to get him to listen and not think he is running the show. He knows he is right now, and we need him step down, lol. Thanks y’all!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

North Carolina is a fairly large area. There area many trainers in that state. Can you narrow that down?


----------



## NCMama2019 (Nov 19, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> North Carolina is a fairly large area. There area many trainers in that state. Can you narrow that down?


Sorry, I live in Gaston county - Gastonia, NC


----------



## NCMama2019 (Nov 19, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> North Carolina is a fairly large area. There area many trainers in that state. Can you narrow that down?


@David Winners do you have any recommendations by chance?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Virginia, Kentucky, Tennessee....

I don't know anyone close.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You can try Carolina training center in stony point.


----------



## NCMama2019 (Nov 19, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> You can try Carolina training center in stony point.


Thank you !!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I know nothing about them personally, but there's a balanced trainer right there in Gastonia that might be worthwhile talking to as well:









The Dog Wizard Gastonia, NC | Dog Trainers Gastonia


The Dog Wizard Gastonia, NC are dog trainers in Gastonia helping owners resolve behavior problems for your family and your dog




thedogwizard.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call Chet. If he's not doing private training maybe he can recommend someone.

Twin Beech Schutzhund Club
Bev Roberts
Stoney Point, NC
(828) 461-0037


----------

